# Flor de Copan Petit Corona (M) Cigar Review - flor de copan monarcas



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

6 is my note...great looking and just that...still a decent smoke...it burns nice but the flavor...hmm...not satisfied, something is missing, not t...

Read the full review here: Flor de Copan Petit Corona (M) Cigar Review - flor de copan monarcas


----------

